# Looking for audio options for my 17 Mitzi



## Chumplz (Mar 23, 2021)

I know you mentioned JL was too pricey, but.....you can get a pair of the lower end speakers and a bluetooth unit. Should sound great and bump pretty nice. Add an amp and you will be loud AF. Good luck. $389 for the below, double check you dont also need an amp, but i think you can use this as a source unit to power the speakers. 









M3-770X-C-Gw


M3 7.7-inch Marine Coaxial Speakers (70 W, 4 Ω) - Gloss White Classic Grille Purpose-engineered and built for real marine duty, M3 coaxial systems deliver excellent performance at a more affordable price than our maximum-performance M6 models. The oversized 7.7-inch design of the M3-770X...




www.jlaudio.com













MBT-CRXv2


Bluetooth® Audio Controller / Receiver Designed for marine and powersports applications, the MBT-CRXv2 Bluetooth® Controller/Receiver delivers your favorite music from a Bluetooth® equipped device directly to your audio system. With an IP67 water resistance rating, the MBT-CRXv2 is ideal for...




www.jlaudio.com





I dont think you need an amp with that BT unit, but double check. I am sure others can offer better options than this, but I have been super happy with it. Add an amp and you will be bumpin!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I can't tell you much about the powerbass option you are looking at but they make great stuff. Not JL quality but better than wet sounds or other marine options


----------



## Rick CFM (Jan 22, 2021)

Fusion black box. No head unit mounted in your dash. Box is mounted somewhere high and dry. Control the radio through your GPS or your phone, mount as many speakers you want wherever you like. You can also add an amp. All that being said your limited on space in a mitzi so I prob would not opt for an amp


----------



## chsrbm (Jan 19, 2021)

following. looking for my mitzi as well.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

TurtleBox


----------

